# Things people do that get under my skin via internet!



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

This could be fun, and I sure hope this thread does not turn out to be problematic. Figured this would be a good way to vent......Hey, I'll start......I'm copying this straight from my ebay messages.

Dipsticks message

U ruined the cylinder.U bored it out much to much :0- that discoloring in
the cylinder is the nickel worn off and the casting of the cylinder showing
through.that like putting sand paper on the rings of the piston. U have to
have it renickele -u wrecked that saw.thank u for the pics kid

My reply

Really? That's funny...I don't recall boring out the cylinder....in fact I
didn't. The wear you are seeing is from use, and this cylinder is far from
ruined. There is a lot of life left in er.

Dipsticks second message

then that cylinder is bad - no joke u have to have the nickel on the walls
of the cylinder and ur full of crap- witch lie r u sticking with - u stated
" The jug has been milled " on the first line .tisk tisk .One lie at a
time numb nuts. U probably have a glazing tool and u used it way to much-
If ur going to right back don't set ur self up . 

My reply

You have no Idea what you are talking about, and I take great offense to
being called a liar! I have went out of my way to show everything about
this saw. I have said many times that it has allot of use. I tore it down,
took pic's, posted them, buttoned it back up, fired it up right afterwords
on video and posted it. Everything I have said about this saw is true, and
I'm not trying to hide anything. This saw has ran like a som BEEP for a
long time and will continue to do so it taken care of. My integrity is of
the highest level! Next time you want to call me a liar or a numbBEEP come
on over and do it in person, in fact, along with your alligator mouth,
bring your chainsaw, and I will outcut it with my RUINED 66. No more of
these ignorant emails loudmouth! And also, there is a difference between boring out a cylinder and milling
it. Where did you go to School? Milling it is lowering the overall height
of the cylinder. Boring it out is creating a bigger diameter in the
cylinder wall. Don't call me a liar again, and learn what the BEEP your
talking about!

This really gets under my skin!!!! OK, your turn. LOL


----------



## RandyMac (May 27, 2011)

That was an amazing display of ignorance from the dipstick. Sometimes I hate selling things to strangers.
I got caught short and needed a small saw, I bought an 032, used it for a week and tried to sell it. Had some dipstick try to convince me that it needed rings, because it blew a little smoke, no amount of explaining about two cycle fuel made any difference.


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

*Dipsticks latest email*



Greenwedge said:


> This could be fun, and I sure hope this thread does not turn out to be problematic. Figured this would be a good way to vent......Hey, I'll start......I'm copying this straight from my ebay messages.
> 
> Dipsticks message
> 
> ...


 
u shaved it! then u really r a nut - that piston stroke to the exaust and
intake r set for no drag-u start taking the meat off the bottom of the
cylinder u have corrupted the flow ,it will start cutting away at the edge
of the piston on the exaust side. and school boy u should have not domed
out the piston -its not like gas engine-the 2 stroke is much different,
exaust flow will cut the edge out on the piston and the oil will gally in
the dome were it shouldn't be.it should be flat so oil flows to the rings.
and u removed the positioning marking on the top of the piston- did u know
there's only one direction the piston can go for the rings & oil flow.-if u
need to know ask and ill tell u were the ring positions should be.and stop
talking like ur dangerous 5000 miles away .thats just dumb. I hoped u were
lying instead of wrecking a saw u should open up a good cylinder - u will
see the diferance in the plating- i must have hit a sore spot about the
crap u wrote in ur disciption.


----------



## RandyMac (May 27, 2011)

Sounds like that HBRN guy.


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> u shaved it! then u really r a nut - that piston stroke to the exaust and
> intake r set for no drag-u start taking the meat off the bottom of the
> cylinder u have corrupted the flow ,it will start cutting away at the edge
> of the piston on the exaust side. and school boy u should have not domed
> ...


 
Lord have mercy! This guy is duller than a landing buckers saw on a bull rock road!


----------



## RandyMac (May 27, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Lord have mercy! This guy is duller than a landing buckers saw on a bull rock road!


 
Or the lead saw on a pissfir crew.


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

*My not so diplomatic reply to Dipstick.*



Greenwedge said:


> u shaved it! then u really r a nut - that piston stroke to the exaust and
> intake r set for no drag-u start taking the meat off the bottom of the
> cylinder u have corrupted the flow ,it will start cutting away at the edge
> of the piston on the exaust side. and school boy u should have not domed
> ...


 
You are extremely ignorant. Do you make a living with a chainsaw? I highly
doubt it. I have ran 66's since they first came out, and they cut like a
####ins. I have footage of mine cutting, and they cut damn fast and last a
long time. Show me some footage of one of your saws cutting. OH, let me
guess, you don't have any? I'm sure all your good at is talking, but it
would sure help you out if you knew just what in the hell you were talking
about. Come on loudmouth......show me somthing before you type another word
to me. I have piles and piles of proof of the cutting capabilities of my
riggin. Let's see some of your nonsense on tape.


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> You are extremely ignorant. Do you make a living with a chainsaw? I highly
> doubt it. I have ran 66's since they first came out, and they cut like a
> ####ins. I have footage of mine cutting, and they cut damn fast and last a
> long time. Show me some footage of one of your saws cutting. OH, let me
> ...


 
Why Am I letting this jerk worm get too me. I need to quit replying to this nonsense!


----------



## RandyMac (May 27, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Why Am I letting this jerk worm get too me. I need to quit replying to this nonsense!


 
He hit you where you live, threw crap on your integrity.


----------



## Metals406 (May 27, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Why Am I letting this jerk worm get too me. I need to quit replying to this nonsense!


 
This joker sure is convinced he knows what he's talking about. He really sounds like a factory trained monkey, where A has to fit into Slot A.

Can't run the piston backwards eh? I should quit doing that then.


----------



## Metals406 (May 27, 2011)

My favorite part is where he says "it's not like gas engine". . . Really? Yeah, cause I've been fueling mine with potato chips.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> This joker sure is convinced he knows what he's talking about. He really sounds like a factory trained monkey, where A has to fit into Slot A.
> 
> Can't run the piston backwards eh? I should quit doing that then.


 
Hell.....that's the way your supposed to do it.......then you dremmel out your ring pins and turn your rings upside down. It converts your torque in an inverted fashion,....only upside down and 3 degree's backwards......"Id say someone sawed his rakers off in a real uneven fashion!


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

*A funny thought*

Watch, this will go on for a few days, I'll just keep getting madder and madder, about the time I hire a private investigator to find out where this guy lives Nate will inform me that it was him that created that ebay user ID to mess with me........that would be funny!


----------



## RandyMac (May 27, 2011)

Nate can be pretty shifty.


----------



## forestryworks (May 27, 2011)

Piss on the guy.


----------



## mdavlee (May 27, 2011)

I tried to sell some ported saws on ebay. Had no luck with them. 99% of people have no clue what they're looking at all. They just want to know if you need to mix oil in the gas or if it does it itself when you fill up the oil tank.


----------



## paccity (May 27, 2011)

people like that souldn't be allowed to run a strong saw in the first place, the only benifit would be that they take them self's out and clean up the gene pool. just my thoughts on the mater.


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

paccity said:


> people like that souldn't be allowed to run a strong saw in the first place, the only benifit would be that they take them self's out and clean up the gene pool. just my thoughts on the mater.


 
I like the way you think! What really gets under my skin though is not necessarily the fact that he does not know what he's talking about, It's how damn disrespectful he is, so quick to call me names, and names that would start a fistfight in a face to face setting. I don't have a friend one that would tolerate it, and It just pisses me off how easy it is for some of the people to start slinging crap on the www. Then what really got me fired up is how he told me I was dumb for acting tuff 3000 miles away. I was not acting tuff, nor did I call him one name. I just let him know how I felt and where I stood. I'd rather die than try to live with myself letting someone disrespect me, so even if a beaten for me is certain, I'll still dig in. I try to carry this attitude with me on the net, and try my hardest to be respectful until it's impossible. I did lose it one time on the net when there was really no call, in fact it was on this site over the Palin Thread that I started. I called some dude a coward behind a keyboard acting tuff. I never did get to read his reply for they pulled the thread, but I imagine he was threatening me with bodily harm, which I can't blame him much despite his political outlook. They need to make monitors that punch......just punch the punch key! lol I just wish people would carry themselves as the would in public. I don't know very many men that would call a man a liar in public unless they knew him for certain to be one, and to call me one after all of the work I went through to document all of the saws flaws is completely uncalled for. Holy Smokes I'm a whiner......Do I here a log truck calling my name?!?!?!?!!! OK, I'm done....for now.


----------



## slowp (May 27, 2011)

Careful there. There are some truck drivers on this site who might hit that punch button. 

I won't repeat the hooktender quote. :hmm3grin2orange:

I like to picture the internet name callers as looking like Comic Book guy, (_The Simpsons_) and having major B.O. 

That helps.


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

slowp said:


> Careful there. There are some truck drivers on this site who might hit that punch button.
> 
> I won't repeat the hooktender quote. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...


 
Your something else! LOL I will certainly give it a try, although when I think of Homer my mind wanders off to BEEEEEEEEEER, and when I thing of good old Marge I wonder.......Is it Blue down there too?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

This ought to shut him up.........YouTube - ‪MS 660 vid for ebay‬&rlm;


----------



## Metals406 (May 27, 2011)

She's quick!! :msp_ohmy:

Unfortunately, you've been running gas in a non gas engine.


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> She's quick!! :msp_ohmy:
> 
> Unfortunately, you've been running gas in a non gas engine.


 
Damn......how did you know? I had it disguised as a non petrol fuel....do you think anyone else will notice?


----------



## mdavlee (May 27, 2011)

That saw is strong. Who did the second saw you ran in the video?


----------



## Metals406 (May 27, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Damn......how did you know? I had it disguised as a non petrol fuel....do you think anyone else will notice?


 
Oh yeah. . . They'll notice. 

How come you ain't making wood horizontal today? You 4 on 3 off?


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Oh yeah. . . They'll notice.
> 
> How come you ain't making wood horizontal today? You 4 on 3 off?


 Memorial day weekend my friend. Hey, I thought I was sending you a PM but I wound up posting on your profile. Jig's up now, everyone knows that you buck from the left side of the log, where as I'm just a baiter. I have documented proof that I buck from the right! lol. Could you please do that for me?


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> That saw is strong. Who did the second saw you ran in the video?


 The one I'm selling is from Woods. Then I went over the ports and did a funky little # w/the intake. My new one is from Olives, and again, I went over the ports and advanced the timing. The reason I have an Olives saw is a long story that I will tell you later.


----------



## mdavlee (May 27, 2011)

Ok buddy, I sent a friend request on youtube so I can see the good videos that are private later:msp_sneaky: Hit me up with a pm whenever you want.


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

*Dipstick still is not satisfied......*

LOL I'm done corresponding with this guy. I will post his latest and then I'm done with this particular grip, but dont worry, I will soon find something else that burrs under my hide.

Dipstick: 

yes i do make a living at it and i have a dam mess of wood laying around my
property i still have to organize . I run an 088mag. ms660 and a 044 mag.
The top of that piston is only 3.9 millimetres thick and u domed it out and
u say u tried to rase the compression ?? but u weakened the piston plus
with ur dome & created more area & shaved the bottom of the bucket to off
set the exaust port. Good job - Im prode of u. 

Me:

Your laughable. I'm done corresponding with you.

Dipstick:

laughable ?and so is ur "crazy cool" work 


And this concludes my anger at Dipstick, now I just feel sorry for the poor bugger.


----------



## Metals406 (May 27, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Memorial day weekend my friend. Hey, I thought I was sending you a PM but I wound up posting on your profile. Jig's up now, everyone knows that you buck from the left side of the log, where as I'm just a baiter. I have documented proof that I buck from the right! lol. Could you please do that for me?


 
By God I don't buck from the left side! I buck from the top, facing east, humming Prince tunes.


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> By God I don't buck from the left side! I buck from the top, facing east, humming Prince tunes.


 
Gol Dang your a character! LMAO


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> LOL I'm done corresponding with this guy. I will post his latest and then I'm done with this particular grip, but dont worry, I will soon find something else that burrs under my hide.
> 
> Dipstick:
> 
> ...


 
Who in the fetch organizes wood? LOL The only time I organize wood is when I'm sitting in a bench seat and get a chub.....I have to organize it to a more comfortable position. lol


----------



## Sport Faller (May 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> By God I don't buck from the left side! I buck from the top, facing east, humming Prince tunes.


 
bwahahaha, the authorities in the background doing what they do best.... looking on and getting down on one knee to write a ticket (he musta used more than 100' of cable), also if that dude's pants were any higher he could probably sing backup vocals in falsetto


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> By God I don't buck from the left side! I buck from the top, facing east, humming Prince tunes.


 
I swear, the lumberjack in this pic looks just like Cody! Maybe aged a few years, but sure fire similarities!


----------



## paccity (May 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> By God I don't buck from the left side! I buck from the top, facing east, humming Prince tunes.


 
that's damn funny, was down at the city park getting thoughs stink loggs out of there, and a buddy the park's manager was standing on the bridge singing that song at me this morn.


----------



## RandyMac (May 27, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> I swear, the lumberjack in this pic looks just like Cody! Maybe aged a few years, but sure fire similarities!


 
I was thinking that same thing.


----------



## stihl 440 (May 27, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Damn......how did you know? I had it disguised as a non petrol fuel....do you think anyone else will notice?


 
Thats why ur saw has soo much power greenwedge..you run your saws on diesel fuel...LOL:jester:...where's the black smoke?...lmao...not like a gas engine my A$$...that guy is a complete idiot...and i agree i would have made him see stars during the day time if he would've said that to my face...you saw is pretty impressive greenwedge both of them...i might have to get my 066 and 660 done someday...might have to send them to ya. And that guy that was giving you trouble has about the same mentalitly as that hillbillyredneck guy...lol


----------



## Rounder (May 27, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I was thinking that same thing.


 
Now that is ####in' funny


----------



## Metals406 (May 27, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Now that is ####in' funny


 
Cody's a lumberjack and he's okay. . . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Cody's a lumberjack and he's okay. . . :hmm3grin2orange:


 
He'll sleep all night and prolly most of the day!!!!! All this razzin is sure to get him crawling around here again. I might have to give him a call and tell em he better log on to AS cause Nate and the boys all went to proddin em!


----------



## Rounder (May 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Cody's a lumberjack and he's okay. . . :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Try this if you want to bait him...Cody's an *arborist* and he's okay....He'll be on here any second.....my phone is gonna ring any second.....lol


----------



## Metals406 (May 27, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Try this if you want to bait him...Cody's an *arborist* and he's okay....He'll be on here any second.....my phone is gonna ring any second.....lol


 
Hahahahaha!!


----------



## Greenwedge (May 27, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Try this if you want to bait him...Cody's an *arborist* and he's okay....He'll be on here any second.....my phone is gonna ring any second.....lol


 
Funny! Did you get a hold of the little arborist?


----------



## Rounder (May 27, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Funny! Did you get a hold of the little arborist?


 
HAHAHAHA, I'll be nice and leave him be....I hate it when people call me on Friday night...decompression time, lol


"the little arborist", #### me, he is not gonna like that!


----------



## Greenwedge (May 28, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> u shaved it! then u really r a nut - that piston stroke to the exaust and
> intake r set for no drag-u start taking the meat off the bottom of the
> cylinder u have corrupted the flow ,it will start cutting away at the edge
> of the piston on the exaust side. and school boy u should have not domed
> ...


 
Another thing that tickles me about this is his comment on the oil not being able to flow to the rings properly and galley in the dome. This joker actually thinks that the outside edge of the piston is higher that the middle. I wonder what he thinks the purpose of that is? I'm sure he does not even understand that the only purpose of doming a piston is the top stroke will clear the top of the jug. I wonder where the oil will galley? Wouldn't you think that the doming would improve oil flow? Good old Newton would think so! lol


----------



## Metals406 (May 28, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Another thing that tickles me about this is his comment on the oil not being able to flow to the rings properly and galley in the dome. This joker actually thinks that the outside edge of the piston is higher that the middle. I wonder what he thinks the purpose of that is? I'm sure he does not even understand that the only purpose of doming a piston is the top stroke will clear the top of the jug. I wonder where the oil will galley? Wouldn't you think that the doming would improve oil flow? Good old Newton would think so! lol


 
I'd laugh my ass off if this joker is the one who won the auction!


----------



## Greystoke (May 28, 2011)

Alright jackass rabble rousers, hackin on me while I'm out bein a little arborist! By god Ima stronger than a dose of the filipino clap, and I might be a little old wiry feller, but Ima gonna open up a 55 gallon drum of ass whoop and pour it on all of youins! You notice how that feller that looks like me has the pretty girl? By god!


----------



## Greenwedge (May 28, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> Alright jackass rabble rousers, hackin on me while I'm out bein a little arborist! By god Ima stronger than a dose of the filipino clap, and I might be a little old wiry feller, but Ima gonna open up a 55 gallon drum of ass whoop and pour it on all of youins! You notice how that feller that looks like me has the pretty girl? By god!


 Huh? We were all thinking that the girl might be Nate in a wig.....Is this a pic from a Halloween party?


----------



## Greystoke (May 28, 2011)

Couldn't be, Nate ain't that good lookin, and besides he is taller than me!


----------



## Greystoke (May 28, 2011)

Who all is goin to the PNW GTG?


----------



## Greenwedge (May 28, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> Who all is goin to the PNW GTG?


 Cody and Pat are driving up together......I won't wear a wig though....maybe Nate will throw in with us. lol


----------



## Greenwedge (May 28, 2011)

What did you think of the dude that was calling me a numbnutted liar Cody?


----------



## slowp (May 28, 2011)

Good Heavens! Montannians at the GTG?


----------



## Greystoke (May 28, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> What did you think of the dude that was calling me a numbnutted liar Cody?


 
I think he is beggin for a good ol country ass whoopin!


----------



## Greystoke (May 28, 2011)

slowp said:


> Good Heavens! Montannians at the GTG?


 
When is it Patty?


----------



## Greenwedge (May 28, 2011)

slowp said:


> Good Heavens! Montannians at the GTG?


Don't you dare throw me in the Montannian catagory Slowp! lol


----------



## Greenwedge (May 28, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> When is it Patty?


 Hell, I don't know.....but were going damn it.......


----------



## Metals406 (May 28, 2011)

By God if Ol Pat and Cody are going, I'll do me best to ride along!

I call the trunk!


----------



## Metals406 (May 28, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Huh? We were all thinking that the girl might be Nate in a wig.....Is this a pic from a Halloween party?


 


tarzanstree said:


> Couldn't be, Nate ain't that good lookin, and besides he is taller than me!


 
Besides, my wigs are all brunette, and my bewbs are bigger!

Nate's a lumberjack and he's okay. . .


----------



## Greenwedge (May 28, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Besides, my wigs are all brunette, and my bewbs are bigger!
> 
> Nate's a lumberjack and he's okay. . .


 
Ok.....your for sure throwing in with us now! lol You crack me up!


----------



## bitzer (May 28, 2011)

Well Pat, theres dumb and theres stupid. Dumb is a mistake and stupid just don't know any better. You just can't fix stupid. I wonder if that idiot is a member here. He's probably posting in the saw forum right now about some jackass, "tree feller" that mutilated his saw. Haha.


----------



## Greystoke (May 28, 2011)

June 10th thru the twelfth. Whose rig gets the best mileage? My Wifes mini van gets 25. I'll ask Sam if he wants to throw in too.


----------



## Greystoke (May 28, 2011)

bitzer said:


> Well Pat, theres dumb and theres stupid. Dumb is a mistake and stupid just don't know any better. You just can't fix stupid. I wonder if that idiot is a member here. He's probably posting in the saw forum right now about some jackass, "tree feller" that mutilated his saw. Haha.


 
Well he will be right on with the Jackass part...lol!


----------



## slowp (May 28, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> When is it Patty?



June 10,11,12. And it is just out of Springfield, OR. It is a good place but last year, that weekend was the U of O graduation, and also Portland Rose Parade, so be warned. I went down on Friday and had no troubles but Sunday, coming back, I just had to be patient. I'll be pulling "the Wing". It is not a motorcycle.

I'll bring a couple of Warshington Grown Huckleberry pies. Maybe an apple pie too.


----------



## Greenwedge (May 28, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> June 10th thru the twelfth. Whose rig gets the best mileage? My Wifes mini van gets 25. I'll ask Sam if he wants to throw in too.


 
My Brat gets 30. If Sam and Nate don't want to go we can take it. Hopefully we can work it out so we can all go in the van. The ride will prolly be funner that the GTG!


----------



## Metals406 (May 28, 2011)

That may work out. . . Sounds like we'll be installing stairs in Missoula the 6th thru 8th.

Leave the afternoon of the 9th?


----------



## Greenwedge (May 28, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> My Brat gets 30. If Sam and Nate don't want to go we can take it. Hopefully we can work it out so we can all go in the van. The ride will prolly be funner that the GTG!


 
If need be we could take my 6pack also. If it weren't for my damn foot it would get about 26 or 27, but I have the Sammy Hagar Syndrome.


----------



## Greenwedge (May 28, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> Well he will be right on with the Jackass part...lol!


 HeeeeeeAllllllllllllllllll HeAlllllllllllllllllllll HeAlllllllways calls me that!


----------



## slowp (May 28, 2011)

I can take pictures of folks standing--so the logo shows, by my official awarded Pissfir chair.


----------



## slowp (May 28, 2011)

Here's the sticky.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/169152.htm


----------



## Greenwedge (May 28, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> When is it Patty?


 
Just figured out you were not talking to me! Funny!


----------



## Greystoke (May 28, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> HeeeeeeAllllllllllllllllll HeAlllllllllllllllllllll HeAlllllllways calls me that!


 
That cuz yer always hackin on me!


----------



## banshee67 (May 28, 2011)

i think the guy called you a witch ! lol 

also.. you should have never lowered yourself to his level and told him to come over your house.. and bring his chainsaw and bla bla bla... he was being an idiot you should have ignored him, easier said than done , i know, but im slowly learning


----------



## Greenwedge (May 28, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> i think the guy called you a witch ! lol
> 
> also.. you should have never lowered yourself to his level and told him to come over your house.. and bring his chainsaw and bla bla bla... he was being an idiot you should have ignored him, easier said than done , i know, but im slowly learning


 Who called me a witch? I know, I really should not have done that, but the list of things I should not have done is double damn long and just keeps growing.


----------



## slowp (May 28, 2011)

HUH? I'm confused. 

I better go be productive.


----------



## banshee67 (May 28, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Who called me a witch?


 
i was just poking fun at the guys spelling
he said witch instead of which 

bet theres a good chance hes a member here :msp_razz:


----------



## Greenwedge (May 28, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> i was just poking fun at the guys spelling
> he said witch instead of which
> 
> bet theres a good chance hes a member here :msp_razz:


 
LOL It would be a hoot if he went to the GTG. I would love to hear him explain his reasoning in person. I also bet ya dollars to donuts that he would not call me a numbnutted liar at the GTG despite his size or strength. Nate just done told me that he is going to do all of Cody and my fighting over the GTG!


----------



## Metals406 (May 28, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> LOL It would be a hoot if he went to the GTG. I would love to hear him explain his reasoning in person. I also bet ya dollars to donuts that he would not call me a numbnutted liar at the GTG despite his size or strength. Nate just done told me that he is going to do all of Cody and my fighting over the GTG!


 
Yeah I am!! That son a buck won't know what hit'em when I swing my purse at his head, and scratch him with my freshly manicured nails!

If that don't work, I'm gonna recite Gone With The Wind and Casablanca, word for word, and quite frankly Pat. . . I don't give a damn! 

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to yell at this gentleman in Herbergers for not carrying these pumps in size 13! :rant:


----------



## Sport Faller (May 28, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Yeah I am!! That son a buck won't know what hit'em when I swing my purse at his head, and scratch him with my freshly manicured nails!
> 
> If that don't work, I'm gonna recite Gone With The Wind and Casablanca, word for word, and quite frankly Pat. . . I don't give a damn!
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I have to yell at this gentleman in Herbergers for not carrying these pumps in size 13! :rant:



hahaha, after that are you going to stroll through the mall and hit up Foxy Nails and Claires


----------



## RandyMac (May 28, 2011)

You-all serious?
I was going to look around for a good second sawyer, now it's seems there are going three un-trainable young ladies from Montana showing up.
Annie got me a new red hat for the GTG, sorry, no matching shoes this year.


----------



## slowp (May 28, 2011)

I don't know what to wear. What are the springtime fashions this year? What are the in colors? My wildland critters hardhat was a fauxpas....What to do? What to do?


----------



## hammerlogging (May 28, 2011)

*vs*



slowp said:


> I don't know what to wear. What are the springtime fashions this year? What are the in colors? My wildland critters hardhat was a fauxpas....What to do? What to do?


 
Funny enough, there is a very fine line between stagged pants and capris. Dare you bridge the gap between the traditional logger and the modern euro chic?




Maybe I should go ahead and apologize if that made some of you gag.


----------



## RandyMac (May 28, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> Funny enough, there is a very fine line between stagged pants and capris. Dare you bridge the gap between the traditional logger and the modern euro chic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Are you sayin' you have the legs for capris.


----------



## hammerlogging (May 28, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Are you sayin' you have the legs for capris.


 
definately.


----------



## RandyMac (May 28, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> definately.


 
First there was the GOL confession, now this, what can possibly be next?


----------



## slowp (May 28, 2011)

OOps, I think I'll leave you two to talk on...they do make round girl Capris. The shoe selection is mighty slim in these parts.


----------



## 056 kid (May 29, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> First there was the GOL confession, now this, what can possibly be next?


 
Body lotion & deep conditioning hair masks. .


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Body lotion & deep conditioning hair masks. .


----------



## Greenwedge (May 29, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Body lotion & deep conditioning hair masks. .


 
Funny


----------



## Spotted Owl (May 29, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Are you sayin' you have the legs for capris.


 
After a question such as this I think one thing. 

Randy you need to go kill something. 

That should get your head back in the game, and bury your wondering about hammers legs way deep down where something like that belongs.



Owl


----------



## Greenwedge (May 29, 2011)

Spotted Owl said:


> After a question such as this I think one thing.
> 
> Randy you need to go kill something.
> 
> ...


 
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RandyMac (May 29, 2011)

Spotted Owl said:


> After a question such as this I think one thing.
> 
> Randy you need to go kill something.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, ok Owl.

I am still in shock over the GOL, I am about to put a fork in my eye, to get rid of this horrid picture of Hammer in lime green capris and rayon leopard print top.
Whats up with these kids anyways, Burv ran off, probably managing a disorderly house in Fresno, Crumpler wants to leave school and join the circus, the Kid, well 'nough said there. I am out of words when it comes to the miscreants from Montana.
What happened? Gosh, I thought committing adultery was wild stuff.


----------



## Rounder (May 29, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Don't you dare throw me in the Montannian catagory Slowp! lol


 
Don't go lumping a damn Idahoan in with me! Lol


----------



## Sport Faller (May 29, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> Don't go lumping a damn Idahoan in with me! Lol


 
hahaha, damn skippy, last time I checked my front yard wasn't poppin full of potato sprouts


----------



## Greenwedge (May 29, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> hahaha, damn skippy, last time I checked my front yard wasn't poppin full of potato sprouts


 
Yep!!! The sheep you've been a shagging have been keeping them sprouts mowed down for ya. Is that the arrangement? You mow the yew's lawn and the yew mows yours??? ha!


----------



## Joe46 (May 29, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Yep!!! The sheep you've been a shagging have been keeping them sprouts mowed down for ya. Is that the arrangement? You mow the yew's lawn and the yew mows yours??? ha!


 
OUCH:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (May 29, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Yep!!! The sheep you've been a shagging have been keeping them sprouts mowed down for ya. Is that the arrangement? You mow the yew's lawn and the yew mows yours??? ha!



Yews? They grow in shady places.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 29, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Yep!!! The sheep you've been a shagging have been keeping them sprouts mowed down for ya. Is that the arrangement? You mow the yew's lawn and the yew mows yours??? ha!


 
oh that's how we're playin this one? prison rules? :jester:

I guess I shouldn't make Idaho mad, I don't need all the Third Reich members that it's full of comin after me


----------



## Greenwedge (May 29, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> oh that's how we're playin this one? prison rules? :jester:
> 
> I guess I shouldn't make Idaho mad, I don't need all the Third Reich members that it's full of comin after me


 
Well you certainly did not make this particular Idaho'n mad. I'm just tickled to be in this little game of squash, As far as the skinheads go, as long as you keep your wool white, I'm sure they'll look the oooooooooooother way. Prison Rules? Never have made it bigger that county. How are you savey to the Big House Rules? Someone catch your Yewsual activities on tape aaaaaand it laaaaaaaanded you in the bighouse?:camera:


----------



## Sport Faller (May 29, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Well you certainly did not make this particular Idaho'n mad. I'm just tickled to be in this little game of squash, As far as the skinheads go, as long as you keep your wool white, I'm sure they'll look the oooooooooooother way. Prison Rules? Never have made it bigger that county. How are you savey to the Big House Rules? Someone catch your Yewsual activities on tape aaaaaand it laaaaaaaanded you in the bighouse?:camera:


 
hell man I've never even got a speeding ticket(living in a small town with lenient speed limits and having cops for most of your friends probably helps), I've scored about eleventeen no-seatbelt tickets tho, that's gotta be atleast the Wierd Al version of prison rules


----------



## Greenwedge (May 29, 2011)

I see you on here Bigsky......your taking too damn long! I need to step away for ahwile but look forward to see what you come up with!


----------



## RandyMac (May 29, 2011)

I am sorry you-all weren't granted God's grace and be Northern Californians.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 29, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> I see you on here Bigsky......your taking too damn long! I need to step away for ahwile but look forward to see what you come up with!


 
I'll give your state one thing: at least you guys don't have all the stupid "medical" marijuana dispensaries on every damn street corner like we do here, it seems like every single vacant building in the valley now has a giant pot leaf on it and some lame slogan about "compassionate healing" or "herbal care"


----------



## Sport Faller (May 29, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I am sorry you-all weren't granted God's grace and be Northern Californians.


 
sorry Randy, not a big fan of wine tasting and artisan bakeries :jester:


----------



## RandyMac (May 29, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> sorry Randy, not a big fan of wine tasting and artisan bakeries :jester:


 
That is the other California. Draw a line West from Mt. Lassen to Cape Mendocino, the southern part is a bad joke.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 29, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> That is the other California. Draw a line West from Mt. Lassen to Cape Mendocino, the southern part is a bad joke.


 
oh ok, so if the west coast was a giant person Oregon would be the body, Washington would be the Mac-T, and Nor. Cal. would be the caulk boots and everything below that would be the bear crap it's steopping in ?


----------



## Greenwedge (May 29, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I am sorry you-all weren't granted God's grace and be Northern Californians.


 Well to tell you the truth Randy, I could be perfectly happy in N Cal. I cut up above Shasta Dam, and man....what beautiful timber. The Sugar Pine was so damn nice that it made up for all of the scorpions rattlesnakes and P.Oak. Really, what an awesome part of America it is. Beautiful Timber, Beautiful women, and some pretty kick ass bars.....I'm still a little disgruntled about getting 86't out of Bert and Ernie's though! There I was, minding my own business when.........


----------



## Gologit (May 29, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> That is the other California. Draw a line West from Mt. Lassen to Cape Mendocino, the southern part is a bad joke.


 
No exceptions?


----------



## RandyMac (May 29, 2011)

So much has changed over the years, but there are still some wild places left here and there.
Sugar Pines are really nice, generally a sounder tree when over-ripe than a Ponderosa. I cut some tasty Sugars in the Yuba Pass area, they were bucked at 16' for the mill, the landing looked chunky.
Old pics






Block cut and sniped


----------



## RandyMac (May 29, 2011)

Gologit said:


> No exceptions?


 
Sure Bob, North Central California, Use I-80 or 20 as the south border.

I'm sure to hear from 2dogs.


----------



## Metals406 (May 29, 2011)

A guy leaves for a while, and look at what happens to the place. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Gologit (May 29, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Sure Bob, North Central California, Use I-80 or 20 as the south border.
> 
> I'm sure to hear from 2dogs.


 
Whew! Just made it.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (May 29, 2011)

Well...from reading that idiot's messages, I can honestly say that I know feel dumber.


----------



## Greenwedge (May 30, 2011)

Do any of you know stevohut? I'm pretty sure this is the guy that was sending me all the ebay messages. He made a comment on one of my vids saying what an idiot I am under the name above, and then I ran across the name again in http://www.arboristsite.com/groups/ported-ones.htm Much to my surprise it looks like he has been banned!:waaaht:


----------



## paccity (May 30, 2011)

yup.


----------



## forestryworks (May 30, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Do any of you know stevohut? I'm pretty sure this is the guy that was sending me all the ebay messages. He made a comment on one of my vids saying what an idiot I am under the name above, and then I ran across the name again in http://www.arboristsite.com/groups/ported-ones.htm Much to my surprise it looks like he has been banned!:waaaht:


 
The name explains it.


----------



## 056 kid (May 30, 2011)

I was going to note that too. but my stomach told me not to. I need some dirty water to calm it down haha.


----------



## forestryworks (May 30, 2011)

Just read the last page and a half of posts on this thread.

What in the wide wide world of sports is a-goin' on here? :hmm3grin2orange:

Things I miss when on the road lol!


----------



## 056 kid (May 30, 2011)

ADHD. . . 

I was actually diagnosed back in like 3rd grade.  like a rat on a wheel. . .


----------



## paccity (May 30, 2011)

yup, just gota swing something shiney in frount of us and ooh look at that.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 056 kid (May 30, 2011)

Back to the original dialogue. People that cry "FAKE" when they see something that they can't comprehend, understand, shove through their pea brains. . .


----------



## Greenwedge (May 30, 2011)

*Can anyone punch any holes in this?*

What the hell.....This thread lost its course anyway do to all of the darn Montana Girls running around all over it in there Capri's and High Heeled Shoes.......Any lawyers out there? Want to make sure I have my backside covered. Never can tell what kind of human is on the other end of the sale...........Thank you for buying my Stihl MS 660. Please note that this is a professional chainsaw that has been modified beyond recommendations of the manufacture. This chainsaw has increased capabilities to severely and or fatally harm you. The saw chain that is included is also professionally sharpened to the standard of a professional timberfaller. The chain has modifications also and has sever kickback capability. Chainsaws are inherently dangerous, and the chainsaw saw chain combo that you have purchased is even more so dangerous. Please wear all of your OSHA regulation protective equipment when operating this equipment. Failure to do so could result in injury or death. Also note that due to the muffler mod's on this saw, it is in no way in compliance with the USFS. Before you cut on any property, be sure that they have no fire reg's on mufflers before you use this saw on it. By reading this you have been informed on the inherent dangers of the products you have bought from Super Gunsel. Please respond to this email stating that you fully understand the warnings Super Gunsel has stated, and will in no way hold Super Gunsel, any of his relatives, Stihl, or any of his many associates responsible for any injury or fatality caused by the equipment that you have purchased from Super Gunsel on Ebay. I will not ship your items untill I have received a reply to this email that clearly states that I am in no way to be held liable for any injuries, death's, or fires caused by said equipment.

Many Thanks,

Super Gunsel


----------



## paccity (May 30, 2011)

not a lawyer. but reads like a well worded disclosier form. in todays sue happy sosiety i can see your concerns. good luck ,. fraser.


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2011)

I like pizza Steve. . .


----------



## hammerlogging (May 30, 2011)

I guess the only thing I can see you missed is reminding him its a burnt up POS.:msp_rolleyes:

Good job, in all ways the intent of your message is there.

Rigging a tail tree for deflection tomorrow.. Faller and ....

Low 90's again.


----------



## Metals406 (May 30, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> I guess the only thing I can see you missed is reminding him its a burnt up POS.:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Good job, in all ways the intent of your message is there.
> 
> ...


 
Ewwwwww! Low 90°'s?? Yuck! I'll keep my mid 60°'s for now.


----------



## Greenwedge (May 30, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> I like pizza Steve. . .


 
Wet very wet, no wait a minute....that was rain man! What the heck did the retarded one say to steve after he poked his wife? lol. Thank's Nate.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 30, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> What the hell.....This thread lost its course anyway do to all of the darn Montana Girls running around all over it in there Capri's and High Heeled Shoes.......Any lawyers out there? Want to make sure I have my backside covered. Never can tell what kind of human is on the other end of the sale...........Thank you for buying my Stihl MS 660. Please note that this is a professional chainsaw that has been modified beyond recommendations of the manufacture. This chainsaw has increased capabilities to severely and or fatally harm you. The saw chain that is included is also professionally sharpened to the standard of a professional timberfaller. The chain has modifications also and has sever kickback capability. Chainsaws are inherently dangerous, and the chainsaw saw chain combo that you have purchased is even more so dangerous. Please wear all of your OSHA regulation protective equipment when operating this equipment. Failure to do so could result in injury or death. Also note that due to the muffler mod's on this saw, it is in no way in compliance with the USFS. Before you cut on any property, be sure that they have no fire reg's on mufflers before you use this saw on it. By reading this you have been informed on the inherent dangers of the products you have bought from Super Gunsel. Please respond to this email stating that you fully understand the warnings Super Gunsel has stated, and will in no way hold Super Gunsel, any of his relatives, Stihl, or any of his many associates responsible for any injury or fatality caused by the equipment that you have purchased from Super Gunsel on Ebay. I will not ship your items untill I have received a reply to this email that clearly states that I am in no way to be held liable for any injuries, death's, or fires caused by said equipment.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Super Gunsel


 
wait... did you name yourself Gunsel, I don't know what that means in Potato-speak but over here it's not too savory of a title :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Greenwedge (May 30, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> wait... did you name yourself Gunsel, I don't know what that means in Potato-speak but over here it's not too savory of a title :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Just trying to make a certain sheep shagger feel better about himself......Ya try to be a nice guy.........


----------



## Meadow Beaver (May 31, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> I guess the only thing I can see you missed is reminding him its a burnt up POS.:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Good job, in all ways the intent of your message is there.
> 
> ...


 
Low 90's? You got off easy, it hit 100* F here today. I was dripping sweat in the shade.


----------



## Metals406 (May 31, 2011)

Meadow Beaver said:


> Low 90's? You got off easy, it hit 100* F here today. I was dripping sweat in the shade.


 
Look at ours. . . It's been moisting on our heads since last October. Enough is enough! :msp_mad:


----------



## Sport Faller (May 31, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Look at ours. . . It's been moisting on our heads since last October. Enough is enough! :msp_mad:


 
there's not a chance in hell that it's going to be nice Sat. and 
Sun., i think they clicked on the wrong jpeg image and meant to click on the "plauge/pestilence/end of days" one


----------



## Metals406 (May 31, 2011)

Oh look. . . Here comes our weather pattern now.


----------



## forestryworks (May 31, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Look at ours. . . It's been moisting on our heads since last October. Enough is enough! :msp_mad:


 
We could use some of that moisture.

Nothing but dust storms and wildfires here.


----------



## Metals406 (May 31, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> We could use some of that moisture.
> 
> Nothing but dust storms and wildfires here.


 
It's all yours Jameson!! Come and drag it off!


----------



## Gologit (May 31, 2011)

Take some of ours, too. Take a bunch of it if you want. We're still wading around in the mud, shipping logs on those rare days when the roads dry out enough, and getting wet 'most every day.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 31, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Oh look. . . Here comes our weather pattern now.


 
that deep canyon they're riding through kindof looks like the "new" redesigned banks of the Stillwater and Northfork


----------



## Gologit (May 31, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Oh look. . . Here comes our weather pattern now.


 
Well, that was a revelation. Sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## Greenwedge (May 31, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Oh look. . . Here comes our weather pattern now.


 Is this a future glimpse:hell_boy: of our ride to the gtg?


----------



## slowp (May 31, 2011)

Friday and Saturday are supposed to be scorchers. 60 something Friday and 70 on Saturday. The Smite Button may be unstuck.


----------



## paccity (May 31, 2011)

you can have some, but not to much, need some to make big sticks.


----------



## Gologit (May 31, 2011)

slowp said:


> Friday and Saturday are supposed to be scorchers. 60 something Friday and 70 on Saturday. The Smite Button may be unstuck.


 
You might post a picture of that Smite cartoon. I'd do it but I got to catch some ZZZZs. Tomorrow is another day of dodging rain showers, slogging through the mud, trying to keep my footing on slick steep ground...and cussing. Lots of cussing. 
'nite everybody.


----------



## slowp (May 31, 2011)

Gologit said:


> You might post a picture of that Smite cartoon. I'd do it but I got to catch some ZZZZs. Tomorrow is another day of dodging rain showers, slogging through the mud, trying to keep my footing on slick steep ground...and cussing. Lots of cussing.
> 'nite everybody.



Got it filed, but the uploader seems to be stalled.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 31, 2011)

Gologit said:


> You might post a picture of that Smite cartoon. I'd do it but I got to catch some ZZZZs. Tomorrow is another day of dodging rain showers, slogging through the mud, trying to keep my footing on slick steep ground...and cussing. Lots of cussing.
> 'nite everybody.


 
cussing warms you up , when I'm outside and it's crappy I sound like a mix of George Carlin and a 9 year old that just learned a ton of curse words and says them constantly just to hear the sound of them


----------



## slowp (Jun 1, 2011)

View attachment 185964


----------



## slowp (Jun 1, 2011)

I believe the Smite Button may be unstuck. Nothing is falling out of the sky, and it appears to be getting bright. Must find sunglasses as we mole people need them when that unknown bright light appears.


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 1, 2011)

*Ebay*

And thus concludes my first saw sale on ebay. I'm really confused about the buyer. After I sent him the disclaimer he got nervous and asked me to set the saw back to stock. I informed him that this was impossible for the cylinder, but dueable for the muff, and timing. I told him doing this things would defeat the whole purpose of this saw, and that if I did these things that it would perform nothing like it did in the video. He told me that he was not able to view the videos! lol, Why bother in the future!!! Funny. He finally agreed to the disclaimer and decided to take the saw as is. I tried to talk him out of it and let me relist it, but he would not hear of it. I'm afraid that this saw is going to be too much for him, and will not last long if my advice is not followed, and I'm fairly certain that he did not grasp my advice........will see. Sure hoping for good feedback. I'm just going to start running my saws for 6 months and then selling them on ebay.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 1, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> And thus concludes my first saw sale on ebay. I'm really confused about the buyer. After I sent him the disclaimer he got nervous and asked me to set the saw back to stock. I informed him that this was impossible for the cylinder, but dueable for the muff, and timing. I told him doing this things would defeat the whole purpose of this saw, and that if I did these things that it would perform nothing like it did in the video. He told me that he was not able to view the videos! lol, Why bother in the future!!! Funny. He finally agreed to the disclaimer and decided to take the saw as is. I tried to talk him out of it and let me relist it, but he would not hear of it. I'm afraid that this saw is going to be too much for him, and will not last long if my advice is not followed, and I'm fairly certain that he did not grasp my advice........will see. Sure hoping for good feedback. I'm just going to start running my saws for 6 months and then selling them on ebay.


 
You certainly deserve positive feedback, as you did more in your listing and "after sale" footwork than most do.

I don't care if that dude is a member here. . . He's a tool.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 1, 2011)

BTW, you get rained out today? 1:30 seems awful early to be back home from the woods. Haul roads a mess and they can't haul?


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 1, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> BTW, you get rained out today? 1:30 seems awful early to be back home from the woods. Haul roads a mess and they can't haul?


 
I'm laid off for the time being. Hope it's not for too long.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 1, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> I'm laid off for the time being. Hope it's not for too long.


 
What the heck? How come?


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 1, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> What the heck? How come?


 
Just to darn wet. Out of his 7 fallers, only 2 are working. I really respect how he keeps his old hats working when things get tight. I'm the newest saw there, so I'm known as 7. 6 has been there 3 yrs. 5 has been there 11 yrs, and the rest of them 20+yrs. LOL. He treats me so darn good when I am working that I'm darn sure not going to complain, but it will be nice when things start to level out. The future does look bright though!


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 1, 2011)

Nate, Know any anyone that wants a mass murderer of the evergreen to commit treeicide for a few days over there?


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 1, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Nate, Know any anyone that wants a mass murderer of the evergreen to commit treeicide for a few days over there?


 
Yes, Pat Hanley needs a tree tripper pretty bad I hear. Working out'a Libby.

I'll PM you the info.


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 1, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Yes, Pat Hanley needs a tree tripper pretty bad I hear. Working out'a Libby.
> 
> I'll PM you the info.


 I'd be more that happy to come up there, but the guy needs to be clear that as soon as my boss calls me I'm out. Make sure you tell him that if you talk to him.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 1, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> I'd be more that happy to come up there, but the guy needs to be clear that as soon as my boss calls me I'm out. Make sure you tell him that if you talk to him.


 
I guess it would depend on how bad he needs trees on the ground. Last I heard, he had nobody to saw, but that may have changed?

He might be happy just to have a gypo for a while until he could find a hire of his own?


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 1, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> I guess it would depend on how bad he needs trees on the ground. Last I heard, he had nobody to saw, but that may have changed?
> 
> He might be happy just to have a gypo for a while until he could find a hire of his own?


 
K, I'll give him a ring. Thanks


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 1, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> K, I'll give him a ring. Thanks


 
just remember, keep that tip outta the dirt you're fallin trees not diggin taters :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 2, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> just remember, keep that tip outta the dirt you're fallin trees not diggin taters :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
If it weren't for them good old Tater diggers diggin up them tasty spuds, then them Russian's wouldn't have Tater juice to make there good ole vodka.....and then just what in the hell would you give your Yew's to get them drunk enough to shag with ya? Better be nice to us tater diggers. Cody tells me no self respecting yew will go near Gin, Rum, Whiskey, Schnapps, or Beer!


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya give Pat a call? I'm curious to see what's up.

Now I must go do some Yewing. . . Errr, I mean sewing. . . My shirt. . . With a heart shaped pink patch.


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 2, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> K, I'll give him a ring. Thanks


 
Don't say the word "school" or all you'll hear is a click :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 2, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> Don't say the word "school" or all you'll hear is a click :hmm3grin2orange:


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 2, 2011)

Still pretty wet here too, but it might be easing up, finally. I see log trucks on 101, logs are clean and have dark ends, must be from decks.
I did see some fresh cut Second growth Redwood, covered with mud.

Hey Crumpler!!
Jeff says he is still waiting on permits and had to prove that an 8'X8' "Wetland" was a leaking waterline. I don't think he is going to wait and will probably be moving to Orygun.
Oh yeah, DiDi thinks you are cute.


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 2, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Hey Crumpler!!
> Jeff says he is still waiting on permits and had to prove that an 8'X8' "Wetland" was a leaking waterline. I don't think he is going to wait and will probably be moving to Orygun.
> Oh yeah, DiDi thinks you are cute.



I though it was Kev?

And who is DiDi? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wowzers (Jun 2, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Just to darn wet. Out of his 7 fallers, only 2 are working. I really respect how he keeps his old hats working when things get tight. I'm the newest saw there, so I'm known as 7. 6 has been there 3 yrs. 5 has been there 11 yrs, and the rest of them 20+yrs. LOL. He treats me so darn good when I am working that I'm darn sure not going to complain, but it will be nice when things start to level out. The future does look bright though!


 
It is soaked out there.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 2, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> I though it was Kev?
> 
> And who is DiDi? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Kev is my cousin, yep an old guy like me, Jeff is Kev's son, DiDi is Kev's sister, the red headed spitfire. Jeff is still in Eureka, he looks so much like his Dad, I almost punched him.
Kev is working on getting his 70 acres logged with his neighbors 100 added in. The Feds are being pissy about rebuilding the road, but it's not like they will be paying for it, they just don't like the idea. 
Kev will eventually tell me what and where, he owes me. Now if I could get him to leave off with a few small things.........family stuff is never truely forgotten.


----------



## slowp (Jun 2, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> If it weren't for them good old Tater diggers diggin up them tasty spuds, then them Russian's wouldn't have Tater juice to make there good ole vodka.....and then just what in the hell would you give your Yew's to get them drunk enough to shag with ya? Better be nice to us tater diggers. Cody tells me no self respecting yew will go near Gin, Rum, Whiskey, Schnapps, or Beer!



Yews caint move till you cut them down. Gawd. You have me picturing in my mind, all these weird Montaaaaanians doing strange things to Yew trees. :msp_ohmy: My brain will soon explode! Stop the madness! :coffee:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 2, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> If it weren't for them good old Tater diggers diggin up them tasty spuds, then them Russian's wouldn't have Tater juice to make there good ole vodka.....and then just what in the hell would you give your Yew's to get them drunk enough to shag with ya? Better be nice to us tater diggers. Cody tells me no self respecting yew will go near Gin, Rum, Whiskey, Schnapps, or Beer!


 
Vodka? get with the showgram, it's roofie-coladas :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Ya give Pat a call? I'm curious to see what's up.
> 
> Now I must go do some Yewing. . . Errr, I mean sewing. . . My shirt. . . With a heart shaped pink patch.


 Ya, I left a message. I will try again later


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 2, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> If it weren't for them good old Tater diggers diggin up them tasty spuds, then them Russian's wouldn't have Tater juice to make there good ole vodka.....and then just what in the hell would you give your Yew's to get them drunk enough to shag with ya? Better be nice to us tater diggers. Cody tells me no self respecting yew will go near Gin, Rum, Whiskey, Schnapps, or Beer!



Oh now Pat....your just mad because those yew's put you on the same list as Gin, Rum, Whiskey, Schnapps, or Beer, they won't go near ya


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 2, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> Oh now Pat....your just mad because those yew's put you on the same list as Gin, Rum, Whiskey, Schnapps, or Beer


 
Just add Vodka and I'm back in er though!


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 2, 2011)

WhooHooo! Back to work in the morning! I guess they decided rain be damned cause its raining harder than ever.


----------



## wowzers (Jun 2, 2011)

Greenwedge, you going back to the same strip?


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 2, 2011)

Crap, now Pat'll call ya to work. 

Ya didn't drop my name in the message did ya? He's gonna wanna have me shot. :help:

Good to hear you're going back to work though!!


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 2, 2011)

wowzers said:


> Greenwedge, you going back to the same strip?


 
No Pard. I'm headed to Santa. I sent you a PM awhile back. Just wondering if you got it for you never replied to it?


----------



## wowzers (Jun 2, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> No Pard. I'm headed to Santa. I sent you a PM awhile back. Just wondering if you got it for you never replied to it?


 
No, I never got it. I'll check again. Sounds like we might be headed your way when we finish.


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> He's gonna wanna have me shot. :help:


 
Especially if you say the word "school" :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 3, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> WhooHooo! Back to work in the morning! I guess they decided rain be damned cause its raining harder than ever.


 
That's awesome, if it's rainy don't forget your _wool_ pants


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 3, 2011)

*Big Sky*

You know what they say Big Sky........You can build a thousand of these and your a bridge builder, but ya shag one sheep..........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rounder (Jun 3, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> You know what they say Big Sky........You can build a thousand of these and your a bridge builder, but ya shag one sheep..........:hmm3grin2orange:


 
For God's sake, go to bed........go to bed potatoe picker.....you gotta go juice some tree lengthing in the morning! Lol


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 3, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> You know what they say Big Sky........You can build a thousand of these and your a bridge builder, but ya shag one sheep..........:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I've built a few log bridges like that. . . Pretty fun stuff! Though we didn't have no fancy shovel to get the logs across the gap.

Now go count sheep Mr. -- ya got trees to murder tomorrow. We'll even let you count our sheep, we ain't using'em right now anyway.


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 3, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> I've built a few log bridges like that. . . Pretty fun stuff! Though we didn't have no fancy shovel to get the logs across the gap.
> 
> Now go count sheep Mr. -- ya got trees to murder tomorrow. We'll even let you count our sheep, we ain't using'em right now anyway.


 
 Fuuuuuuny! Ok sir. I'm out.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 3, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> You know what they say Big Sky........You can build a thousand of these and your a bridge builder, but ya shag one sheep..........:hmm3grin2orange:


 
nice, is that you in the rig smilin like a cat eatin s#*%


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 3, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Fuuuuuuny! Ok sir. I'm out.


 
Hey, I know you've been off work for a while but don't forget your protective chaps, try some MT brand ones :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Jun 3, 2011)

Aren't Velcro chaps more efficient?

The SUN is beaming in here. I have to clearcut the lawn today. It is shin high on me....that would be ankle high on you guys.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 3, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Hey, I know you've been off work for a while but don't forget your protective chaps, try some MT brand ones :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
If he dyed them black, he would look just like his dog!


----------



## Greystoke (Jun 3, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> nice, is that you in the rig smilin like a cat eatin s#*%


 
Thinkin ol Pat is a cab lizard? That's gonna get him goin!


----------



## Greenwedge (Jun 3, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> nice, is that you in the rig smilin like a cat eatin s#*%


 No......I was eating mushrooms, didn't they make me look funny!


----------

